

Ask HN: UCLA or Rose-Hulman - impeachgod

Hey folks, I am a senior in high school. I got accepted into both UCLA and Rose-Hulman, into the Computer Science program. I am not a US citizen, but may have the opportunity to get a green card the next year. I am interested in computer security and embedded systems. I cannot decide whether to go to RHIT or UCLA, or study CompSci or Electrical Engineering. What are the relative merits, costs, difficulties of each?<p>Thank you.
======
manderson2080
Go for Rose-Hulman, it may be less expensive now but the way the California
economy is going, UCLA may catch up. I have a friend in the honors program at
UCLA for econ and he had hard time even getting into the intro econ class last
year because there were too many people vying for a spot (something that being
in the honors program is 'supposed' to help with).

UCLA may be more well known all around, but if you want to study any
discipline of engineering, Rose-Hulman is the way to go. And in fact, RHIT
probably has a better reputation when it comes to engineering anyways.

------
julius_geezer
One minor point: Los Angeles is a large cosmopolitan city, Terre Haute a
small, Midwestern city. Nothing against RHIT--a grandfather went there (before
the Hulman)--or Terre Haute, where I have relatives. But if you are new to the
US, and particularly if you are from outside of Europe, you might well find LA
more congenial.

------
stjarnljuset
I don't know much about Rose-Hulman, but I can give input on UCLA if you like.
username at gmail

